# We're Gonna Need a Bigger Boat



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a video of the Pegasus Great White Shark kit. It is awesome. I just got it this morning. The shark and diver are hard vinyl and the cage is plastic. Goes together easily. It is 1/18th scale. The shark is about a foot long. Great possibilities with this kit. Maybe do the cage scene with Hooper and the shark.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video. The scene with Hooper would be cool. I agree that there are a lot of possibilities with this kit. The pose with the mouth open would look cool posed like you see the video's on shark week of the sharks jumping out of the water after seals. It could be cut in half and placed in a piece of Plexi so that you could see above and below the water line. I think it will be interesting seeing the different ideas people come up with when building this. I like your fishtank idea to, that would be a good conversation starter.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> ...Maybe do the cage scene with Hooper and the shark...


Isn't that the reason most of us would buy the kit? :lol:

If the shark's body was straighter it would be a no-brainer to replicate the scene (from _Jaws_, for anyone who might not know what we're talking about) in which it's ramming the cage; I might even have tried to scratch-build the uppermost part of the gimbal the shark was mounted on. As is, it might be more accurate to replicate the scene moments before in which the shark is circling the cage before it strikes. Regardless, the cage would have to be modified since it's considerably larger than the one used in the movie. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Cool Video - thanks for posting. One thing I love about these Pegasus hard vinals is you can pull them from the box and slap them together in like a couple seconds to get an idea of the buildup
You're right Zombie - a lot of ways you can go with this one. I wonder if somebody will come up with an aftermarket sea floor base


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

To do the Jaws scene you'd need to reduce the size of the diver since this is all at 1/18 and probably based on a shark that's 16-feet or so, average size for a Great White. A 1/24 scale diver might work better...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jbond said:


> To do the Jaws scene you'd need to reduce the size of the diver since this is all at 1/18 and probably based on a shark that's 16-feet or so, average size for a Great White. A 1/24 scale diver might work better...


Rivet counter!!! :lol:

Seriously, you're right. I don't have the kit yet, but using the few photos I've seen as a guide I estimate the shark is about three times the length of the diver's height. Assuming the diver figure is based on a six-foot tall person, the shark would be roughly 18' long at 1:1 scale; the shark in _Jaws_ was 25' in length. So...anyone know where to get a 1/24 or 1/25 scale diver figure?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very good review! I was on the fence in getting one of these, now I will after your review. I have little experience with vinyl. Is there an easy way to putty seams?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Very good review! I was on the fence in getting one of these, now I will after your review. I have little experience with vinyl. Is there an easy way to putty seams?


Im going to try Aves apoxie sculpt


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are some 1/32 divers in the Revell reissue of the old Monogram UDT Frogman boat.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got the cage painted this weekend and put a primer on the diver and the shark. The paint takes forever to dry on the vinyl.


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Nice job. What kind of primer and paint did you use?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

airman34 said:


> Nice job. What kind of primer and paint did you use?


Rustoleum painters touch primer, aluminum and flat black


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If you place a vinyl kit in direct sunlight by a window, that bakes the paint so it won't be tacky. Not sure how long to leave it. At least with silver paint on my Terminator kit it worked.

If the JAWS shark was 25', the shark puppet's face seemed like a 50' shark.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ehhhhhhhh if its not dry now it may never dry. Solvent based paints/enamels dont work on vinyl kits. They stay tacky forever.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Does Krylon make a primer in their Fusion line? It works very well on vinyl bumpers, so it should do well on these too.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Almost finished*

Here is my Pegasus Shark and diver 95% finished. I just need to fix the seem where the under jaw attached. In hindsight I probably should have done that first. Oh well learn and go on. At the end of the pics there will be another video. All comments are welcome.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are the shark pics and the video. Again all comments are appreciated as always. Also any hints on the easiest way to get rid of that seam would be appreciated.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks Good! The easiest way to get rid of the seam is to use Tulip Slick dimensional fabric paint. Great stuff for seams and gaps!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Looks Good! The easiest way to get rid of the seam is to use Tulip Slick dimensional fabric paint. Great stuff for seams and gaps!:thumbsup:


Does this harden like putty to sand


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

You can but sometimes it is not necessary. Just apply and smooth out with your finger or spatula.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> You can but sometimes it is not necessary. Just apply and smooth out with your finger or spatula.


and this dries as hard as the plastic for painting? How long does it take to set?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It's basically thick acrylic paint. it can be wet sanded but very "lightly":thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The diver has a nice amount of detail to him once painted. Kind of of fashioned though. Maybe set in the 60s or 70s?

Nice paint job on the shark as well.


----------

